# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Help required to adjust marlin pins.h

## Khannon3

Hi guys, this is my first post here as i have been finding difficulty researching my problem online.

I believe my ramps 1.4 X motor pins or stepper driver pins are damaged as they have stopped working. I would like to re allocate these to the E1 location to  by pass the problem but I have been struggling to find the information online. 

Is it as simple as changing the X pin values for the E1 pin values below. 

(current pins.h)
#define X_STEP_PIN       54
#define X_DIR_PIN          55
#define X_ENABLE_PIN    38
#define X_MIN_PIN           3
#define X_MAX_PIN          2


#define Y_STEP_PIN       60
#define Y_DIR_PIN          61
#define Y_ENABLE_PIN    56
#define Y_MIN_PIN          14
#define Y_MAX_PIN         15


#define Z_STEP_PIN         46
#define Z_DIR_PIN            48
#define Z_ENABLE_PIN       62
#define Z_MIN_PIN            18
#define Z_MAX_PIN           19


#define Z2_STEP_PIN        36
#define Z2_DIR_PIN           34
#define Z2_ENABLE_PIN      30

#define E0_STEP_PIN        26
#define E0_DIR_PIN         28
#define E0_ENABLE_PIN      24


#define E1_STEP_PIN        36
#define E1_DIR_PIN         34
#define E1_ENABLE_PIN      30

//Should my new X pin values be :

#define X_STEP_PIN        36
#define X_DIR_PIN          34
#define X_ENABLE_PIN     30
#define X_MIN_PIN           3
#define X_MAX_PIN           2

----------


## printbus

Yes, that should work.  Don't forget to comment the existing E1 pin defines so that the pins aren't allocated twice.  You already have another stepper driver at the E1 position?

----------

